# Low cost but good looking enclosure ideas?



## Extrememantid (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey guys,

I need some ideas for cheap but neat looking Enclosures? All I have at the moment is kritter keepers and a big 10 or 20 gallon glass terrarium but idk what I could do with the glass terrarium at the moment since I only have 2 mantis religiosa.. But I'm going to try to get a few sphodromantis or cilnia humeralis. I'm also thinking about getting a more communal species... But if you guys can give me some neat enclosure ideas I'd appreciate it!

-Cole


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 26, 2013)

I just made a little viv for the two baby ghost mantises I'm expecting. All I needed was a plant and a glass container-I just put the fern in the middle and put a couple of little twigs in there. And I used some dirt and gravel I had lying around the house. I hope this helps, and I can post a picture or two if you want!


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 26, 2013)

Boosh96 said:


> I just made a little viv for the two baby ghost mantises I'm expecting. All I needed was a plant and a glass container-I just put the fern in the middle and put a couple of little twigs in there. And I used some dirt and gravel I had lying around the house. I hope this helps, and I can post a picture or two if you want!


Yes please post some pics


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 26, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/prqlge5z5daqdp3/Hm-c_dt1Rf#/

Here's a link to the pictures. The whole thing cost me $6 for the fern and $3 for the jar thingy, and I had dirt and gravel at my house already.

The jar's 11" tall and 4.5 " wide.


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 26, 2013)

Where'd you get the stuff? And it looks really good


----------



## Boosh96 (Oct 26, 2013)

I bought the jar at Hobby Lobby and the fern came from Hy-Vee.


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 26, 2013)

Boosh96 said:


> I bought the jar at Hobby Lobby and the fern came from Hy-Vee.


Okay cool, thank you


----------



## Love2read (Oct 28, 2013)

Just go to Walmart or somewhere similar and look for something in a plastic container, like a tub of cheese puffs, some bird seed(they sell it in large, clear plastic containers), cat litter, etc... There are lots of cheap things you can find that come in plastic containers that would be perfect for mantids!  

Or you can just buy a pre-made enclose online from a place such as www.mantidplace.com

They're very reasonably priced.


----------



## Extrememantid (Oct 29, 2013)

Love2read said:


> Just go to Walmart or somewhere similar and look for something in a plastic container, like a tub of cheese puffs, some bird seed(they sell it in large, clear plastic containers), cat litter, etc... There are lots of cheap things you can find that come in plastic containers that would be perfect for mantids!
> 
> Or you can just buy a pre-made enclose online from a place such as www.mantidplace.com
> 
> They're very reasonably priced.


Yes I am very aware of rebeccas website  anything that you guys have done with kritter keepers or no?


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Oct 30, 2013)

I just use a low heat glue and glue plastics plants and sterile sticks/ twigs where i see fit. Also make mesh ladders for the heavier females so they can safely get up and down. Dont over crowd especially if its not adult


----------

